# I took one for the team today.



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

While I cannot, by policy and under penalty of death reveal the details, I was given an order that I felt was infringing on the rights of law abiding, peaceably assembling citizens. I sent a hardy "F^&# you" back up the old chain and tonight, I sit in the penalty box. :76:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I admire your integrity. Bravo. Most people cave.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My like is for your doing the right thing, not because you are being punished for doing the right thing.

Good job, sir!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's nice to know that there are still principled people left in these States of America. Thanks


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope your timeout is quick lived.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wish I knew what it was about so I could properly thank you, but if silence is a must, a silent prayer you shall receive. You sir, are both a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations on your paid vacation. Eff em all.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> While I cannot, by policy and under penalty of death reveal the details, I was given an order that I felt was infringing on the rights of law abiding, peaceably assembling citizens. I sent a hardy "F^&# you" back up the old chain and tonight, I sit in the penalty box. :76:


Good work. I respect people who have a voice, especially when they are alone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Brother, I can only pray that others rally behind you and follow your lead.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Get a hold of the free lawyer.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you. 
Sometimes you have to stand alone. 
The right way.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It isn't worth fighting. I'm not out anything and it's just a paltry 18 months until retirement. It's probably my fault. I have been told on more than one occasion that if "You just weren't so politically tone deaf and learned how to just say yes a little more often you would go far". I'd like to think I'm in good company here.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't mess up your retirement, you guys get a pension? Do they still do that?


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Way to be a Real man!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They discontinued the pension years ago to new hires. I still have it though.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> It isn't worth fighting. I'm not out anything and it's just a paltry 18 months until retirement. It's probably my fault. I have been told on more than one occasion that if "You just weren't so politically tone deaf and learned how to just say yes a little more often you would go far". I'd like to think I'm in good company here.


At the end of the day, you have to look at yourself. I know exactly where you are coming from and I salute you.

One of my last conversations with big wig executive at former big ass company I worked for over 10 years ago;

Big Wig Executive; Slippy, you know what your problems is????

Slippy; No Sir, but I'm sure you are about to tell me.

Big Wig Executive; Your problem is, when I leave forward you don't lean back. You need to learn to lean back!

Slippy (leaning forward); Say again, Sir, I wasn't listening.

Big Wig Executive; (red faced and loud) Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah

Slippy: (time to get my resume up to date)

(Fade to black...):joyous:


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

So glad to know that you stood up for your principles...WTG!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The most important opinion is the one in the mirror.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> The most important opinion is the one in the mirror.


Not always, true...in my case it's Mrs Slippy's opinion, but I know what you mean!:whew:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I always tried to live up to what my dogs thought of me... I realized they just accepted my as the best even when I messed up. They always loved me - just like my wife even when I mess up. I believe Jesus and His Father have the same kind of love - greater than my understanding. I think we will have some laughs when I get there.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I explained things to my wife, she was in agreement with me. That is what is important. Did I mention that we will have been married 30 years tomorrow?

"This, above all, to thine own self be true."


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

HAPPY anniversary!
To your wife and thine own self be true!

I pray your lives be full and long and blessed with health, wealth, and happiness!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Paul! Yours as well.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

csi-tech,

In 1994 I took a stand while in the Air Force, twice. I paid a "penalty" both times.

Now, 21 years later, the "penalties" have lost all meaning. Doing what I felt was right will stay with me forever.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I agree. The retired Officers I know all say the same thing. The B.S. you put up with, the write ups and the bad times have a way of slipping away. All any of them seem to remember was the fun they had.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Happy Anniversary! Enjoy the day, I'm watching NASCAR later, what are y'all going to up to? (wink wink)

(PS Let me know if you need me to come up there and slap the shat of the mayor or whoever's being a twit! Thanks)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm late to the happy anniversary train.


----------

